# R15 RF remote (TIA)



## fkubick (Jul 22, 2005)

Does this unit have the RF remote available at this time or is this a future option?
If available, where can I get one with the RF remote? Do they cost more with this option? Is there a specific model number for the R15 that has the RF remote?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No, it is not enabled at this time.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Someone also stated that it may not ever be available. I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I was told we could see the RF upgraded remote by January. I have not tried it yet, but I think the H20 remote might work with the R15 as a RF remote.

-Robert


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I was told we could see the RF upgraded remote by January. I have not tried it yet, but I think the H20 remote might work with the R15 as a RF remote.
> 
> -Robert


lol I stand corrected


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I was told we could see the RF upgraded remote by January. I have not tried it yet, but I think the H20 remote might work with the R15 as a RF remote.
> 
> -Robert


I have not tried that exact way either, but my R15 remote is working my H20 though, so it should work.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The H10 & H20 are either IR or RF, not both at the same time. And the menu item to switch from one to the other is missing from R15 menu. The RF oem remotes(urc2081 & RC24) included with H10 & H20 receivers send both IR & RF at the same time though.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Edmund said:


> The H10 & H20 are either IR or RF, not both at the same time. And the menu item to switch from one to the other is missing from R15 menu. The RF oem remotes(urc2081 & RC24) included with H10 & H20 receivers send both IR & RF at the same time though.


But the R15 comes with a remote control RF antenna, why? ANd I was told we will have a RF option for the R15 by the end of December.

-Robert


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> But the R15 comes with a remote control RF antenna, why? ANd I was told we will have a RF option for the R15 by the end of December.
> 
> -Robert


Robert, thanks for the info .......and it's good to see you posting


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> But the R15 comes with a remote control RF antenna, why? ANd I was told we will have a RF option for the R15 by the end of December.
> 
> -Robert


I wasn't the one who said the R15 will never have this feature, once it does it will need the RF antenna and RF remote, which the RC23 isn't. I believe it will only take an upgrade to the menu to let you enable this feature.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone know why the remote for R15 will not control HR10-250 or is there a way to make it work. I just got the new R15 and find this remote so much better than the peanut remote on previous models R10 and HR10-250 hD tivo. Can't stand the black peanut design.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Why can't they make the receiver just come with an RF remote and an RF antenna like Dish receivers do? That is one reason I have always stayed with Dish Network is that I can easily operate 1 receivers hooked up to 2 or 3 TVs in the house and just have a remote in each room. It doesn't matter where the receiver is. I never understood why Directv didn't offer the same. Instead you have to use those stupid remote signal senders.....


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I hooked the RF antenna from my H20 up to my R15. The remote from the H20 will work the R15 and vise-versa. However, the R15 does not have any options or settings to make that receiver go into RF mode as the H20 does.


----------

